# Banking Flub



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

At the cajero I insert my card and the screen reads: Sorry, we are not able to connect to your bank at the moment .. try again later. 

I tried later. After a few prompts I hit the 5000 Pesos key. Nothing happens. I try again and the screen reads: Sorry you have reached your withdrawal limit for today. 

Then a Godsend, the cajerocero arrives that very minute to do a maintenance check on the machine, two of them dressed to the nines with bullet-proof vests and guns at the ready. I figure .. now I'm saved! No way. He told me to go to my bank and report the incident. That's only 2000 miles from here I said. "Sorry, there's nothing we can do." 

I go home, go online and 329$ has been withdrawn. 

Anyone had this happen?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes. This happened to my daughter in Guatemala. She contacted me, I immediately notified the bank (in Canada). They did an investigation, and several weeks later the money was refunded. 

Based on the response from the bank when I contacted them, I would hazard a guess that this is not common, but certainly not unheard of.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've seen the same type of incident in online/forum reports, many times over the years. The ATMs connect with banks through telephone lines and glitches do occur. I don't think I've ever read a report where, eventually, the money not received but reported as paid was not credited back to an account. The problem, for some folks is, they don't have enough money in the account to get by, or it will be difficult to get by, until the credit appears on the account.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It used to happen more often. Report it to your bank and they will compare books with the Mexican bank


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Yep, happened to me in Leon in the last 2 years, maybe 3 times. Just go online and let your bank know what happened. Takes a few days, maybe 2-10 to get it back on your account.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Yes I emailed my bank and the reply was encouraging.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In 13 years, it only happened to us once. Our US bank took our report of the time and location of the ATM and we had our funds back within a matter of days.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I just came back from that same ATM, Hell, it's the only show in town. I took it out 1000 at a time. All is well. Good to know it was just a glitch and not a virus.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it happened to me a few times, you just notify your bank and they refund you the money after they investigate. Inconvenient but not a big deal.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I had a similar thing happen to me in January at a Panama bank. Everything went fine, every step confirmed as usual up to the final thing ... but no money came out! It gave me my card back as if everything was fine. Just no money. I went to another machine and did a successful withdrawal within a few minutes and the balance seemed correct -- no sign of any other withdrawal and no sign of it in subsequent checks. Lesson learned is to keep those receipts with the balance printed on them until everything looks correct.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

modeeper said:


> I took it out 1000 at a time. All is well. .


Were you forced to take out 1000 at a time? Sounds like the expensive way. I've taking out 7400+/- lately


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Were you forced to take out 1000 at a time? Sounds like the expensive way. I've taking out 7400+/- lately


He had a problem where he took out more, the ATM took it out of his account, but didn't give it to him. In his situation, I would also revert to taking out small amounts until I had confidence in the system again.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

^ Exactamente! And dollars? At the border the ATMs give dollars. Not here, no way!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

modeeper said:


> ^ Exactamente! And dollars? At the border the ATMs give dollars. Not here, no way!


There is a problem in not getting dollars? Tough to spend in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> There is a problem in not getting dollars? Tough to spend in Mexico.



Good point!


----------

